# Another Non-Hav - but close....



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well it is official, I get to pick up my new foster baby tonight!! I am so excited and am all ready for the introductions to my guys. I hope to find a home for her at some point, once she is healed from her spay and teeth pulling. She is a Russian Bolonka and her name is Gigi!! I will try post more pics after she comes home. 
I am so so excited!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Gigi is adorable and you will be a great foster mommy.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

super cute! I bet she'll have a blast with your guys!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

She's very cute. What a lucky little girl to get you as a foster mom. Have fun with her!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie you are an angel, Gigi is one lucky girl to have you. I look forward to hearing all about your experience as a foster mom.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Gigi is adorable and what fun...we get to learn all about a new breed. Can't wait to see more pictures and here's hugs and kisses that her surgery goes well.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Laurie...Gigi has the sweetest eyes! She's one lucky puppy! Best of luck


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Russian Bolonka? I've never heard of one. She looks very sweet. I hope she's still at your place for the playdate!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Laurie,

I have never heard of this breed. Do they get very big?? 

Gigi kinda looks Havish...(if that's a word)


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Laurie-
I hope Gigi's spay and recuperation goes easily for her (and you!) Can't wait to hear that she is safe at home with you


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

She's a doll, how does her personality differ from a Hav and is she smaller or larger? I love her cute smile.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Sending comforting and healing thoughts to Gigi to recover from her spay and settle in easily to her new foster home! :hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, you are so amazing. Gigi is lucky to have you as a fostermom. Wishing Gigi a speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys! I am not too familiar with the breed, but I am told that they are descendants of or from Havs - they are in the same circle of bishons, havs etc.... they are just like the havs to me, except their faces are a little flatter & tiny! They are non shed hypoallergenic, and she is the size of my guys. so I guess the norm for them is 13 - 16 lbs. I will post more pics when she comes home. I am SO excited!!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh my! She is a doll!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm excited for you, but how will you give her up when the time comes? What about the other one (Cher?). What's happening with her?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Laurie, you have such a big heart!! She is lucky to be with you and your crew. I wish her a speedy recovery. She is such a pretty dog too - love her colouring! Keep us posted on her new adventures with all of you.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

She's a beauty...and one lucky girl to have a foster mom like you. Of course, we'd love to see more pictures once you get her home...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She's a beauty, Laurie! you better break out that camera and share some pictures...SOON!  Love her coloring and eyes.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is sooooo adorable! I think it is going to be as hard as you make it to find her a forever home!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohh Laurie, you are an angel!!!! and Gigi is adorable. But--- How in the world will you give her up??? once you know you can handle 4 a puppy will surely be in your future... Hmmm The 5 L's? --- La-Gigi! can't wait to see more pictures. 

How are the 3 L's dealing with her?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay Laurie and Gigi! You rock!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurie!:boink: Where are the pictures?:boink:

Gigi looks like a chocolate.....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Gigi is one lucky dog to be going to Laurie's house! Gigi is a QT.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Well it is official, I get to pick up my new foster baby tonight!! I am so excited and am all ready for the introductions to my guys. I hope to find a home for her at some point, once she is healed from her spay and teeth pulling. She is a Russian Bolonka and her name is Gigi!! I will try post more pics after she comes home.
> I am so so excited!!!!!


You are so kind to give this lovely girl a temporary home.  She is a gorgeous little girl and from reading Gigi's Russian name, it translates to Pattycake (think child's game) Charmer....doesn't make much sence to me, but that's what it is. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, Gigi is home and she is absolutely adorable!!!! She is very strange looking compared to the Havs. She had a few teeth pulled, and her spay incision is huge, but she is wide awake as if nothing ever happened. She is growling a a little at my guys, I am sure in fear, but when I talk to her her little tail wags like crazy. I am off tomorrow and will take some pics, but for now I am just trying to get her to pee, and take her meds. 
I plan on leaving her downstairs in hubby's arms for a few hours, while I take my others upstairs. Will post more tomorrow, just know - she is a doll!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, Laurie, have a good night with this precious little girl. I'm so happy she's with you.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

She is a cutie pie!!!! I am sure she will find her place there in no time. I can't wait to see some pics soon!!!! You are an angel~~~


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Gigi couldn't have a better foster mommy:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I have to say that this little one is so good! She stayed with Gabe in his arms for a few hours, and went into her crate last night and never heard a peep out of her!! I think we got her up a little to early, she wont go to the bathroom, but did eat. After having 3 teeth pulled, she ate with no problem!! Her incision is HUGE but they told me that it is because her blood levels were off, so they went higher to check out her liver. They say, all is good. You would never know that she has staples all up her belly!!! 

I am a little disappointed that my pup and Gigi are not fast friends yet. She REFUSES to even look at them, even when they are looking at her nose to nose, she just turns her head away! It really is quite funny! My guys are very interested in her, so I hope in time she will feel better and be ok with them. I still have to keep them separate as I am afraid for her incision. Will try to take pics later. This one is from last night, about an hour after she was here.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh she's PRECIOUS!

Laurie, maybe she's just reacting cautiously because she hurts from the surgery? Like she's protecting herself and healing. I bet when she starts to feel physically better, she'll want to play with them, but I bet she's just feeling really crummy. Poor baby! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness----look at her. She's chocolate through and through. How is she so different Laurie? Physically or personality wise?

You know someone on here has one of those. They have a hav and a bolanka or however you spell it. Remember? I think it is Lola and she is blk/white parti and then an all black dog....


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Laurie,
When I got my rescue foster Hav she had just been spayed and had ALL of her teeth extracted. She did not interact with my other dog or even me for that matter for at least a week. Well, let me tell you, little missy is full of herself now, rules the roost and even has an Agility title. I agree with kara, she is probably in a lot of pain and is just not acting like herself right now. Having teeth pulled is VERY painful.
Jill


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my goodness Laurie!! What a sweet face!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, wow she is just incredible this little one. She is going up the stairs now, and spend the whole morning out with me gardening. I have attached a few pictures from this morning.
If you think that your Havs are cuddly and lovey dovey, this girl is 10x more!! She never wants to leave your side, if you get close enough she will lick your face off. She is truly a doll and will have no problem going to a forever home. She is not even touching her incision, and gee I was hoping finally get to use a onsie!!
Well today is a little better with my dogs, no aggression or anything, they just kinda ignore each other. I think by tomorrow it will be much better.
So here are a few of her this morning. She has the most unique coloring. If you see the tan under her face, he butt is the same light tan color. Hubby and son think she is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Laurie..that face is just so sweet! How much does Gigi weigh??? She looks like a little pixie..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The vets office told me that she was around 12 lbs - but I gotta say I dont think she is that big. She is such a peanut compared to my guys!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Does her hair feel like a hav? Does she shed?
She looks alot like a hav to me.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my gosh I am in love too! I also love your gardens, they do look great! Would you take a road trip to plan mine out?:biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Laurie..

I could never do fostering...NEVER! I would want to keep all of them..especially this cutie!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Laurie - she really is pretty - I'm not a fan of chocolate coloring but this Gigi has stolen my heart!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well she has stolen my heart too, but I made a promise, so I am waiting to see if hubs falls in love too!!! Her coloring is what attracted me to her, since I have every other color Hav - hehe 
Well I found her one flaw - she snores!!!! She is laying next to me (of course) sleeping ans sawing wood!!!! Too funny!
Yes, her hair is soft like the Havs, and non shed too. She has the little curl to the hair like my guys too!! 
It appears I have people lining up for her now, so hubby better make a decision!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

She is super sweet, and I am sure she will find a forever home! She is such a gorgeous colour. Healing vibes to Gigi, for a speedy recovery


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Laurie--

I DO like that earlier suggestion: *"La Gigi"* ound:

or...to convince Gabe, you could tell him you're on a "G" run...:suspicious:

*Gabe, Gigi...Gigi, Gabe*...yep! It works! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie,

She is absolutely adorable and her coloring is just gorgeous. I hope you hubby falls in love with her, cause I know I would have a hard time letting go of this one.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, that is so wonderful of you to foster sweet Gigi! I love the name... Gigi is one of my favorite movies.  She is just beautiful and you're an angel for helping her out and maybe you will keep her after all.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Diana said:


> Oh my gosh I am in love too! I also love your gardens, they do look great! Would you take a road trip to plan mine out?:biggrin1:


ditto! i'm so embarrassed at the state of my yard!:behindsofa:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maureen, my girlfriends daughter said the same thing hmmm Gigi, GG, Gabe!!!!
I don't think I will drop that one on him yet. He did call a little while ago to see how she was doing!! I know he really likes her a lot, I just think that possibly 4 is a bit much. But I will not let her go to anyone I dont trust & feel she will be happy with. She is starting to blend in real well. I had gotten her three crates, one for kitchen, one family room, and one bedroom and she has only slept in the bedroom one at night!! She is happiest on the couch and appears to be becoming more tolerant of the 3 L's!! This is fun!! 

If I dont get a 4th pup out of this, what I will get is a great experience and the ok from hubby to foster again!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurief said:


> If I dont get a 4th pup out of this, what I will get is a great experience and the ok from hubby to foster again!!


Laurie, I think that is the most important thing!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh any BTW - I do plan and plant other peoples gardens. I am not doing much of it this year due to all my activities & sons graduation, but next year, I am up to helping anyone!!!! It is my favorite thing to do!!

Laurie

Lina I agree!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Oh any BTW - I do plan and plant other peoples gardens. I am not doing much of it this year due to all my activities & sons graduation, but next year, I am up to helping anyone!!!! It is my favorite thing to do!!
> 
> Laurie
> 
> Lina I agree!!!


Oh HELLO!!! Could you put me down for your first appointment, you will lots of Hava Kisses while you are working also.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sure, I have done 4 smaller gardens, now have to work on my three big gardens, and sorry to my playdate people but I am not sure I will get them done by the date, but.. 

Leeann, I have decided that I will ONLY do gardens where there are havs for kisses and hugs when I lay down. Every 1/2 hour or so of gardening, I go in the grass & lay down and all my guys (including Gigi now) come over and kiss me to death!!! It is great!

Well for a girl who had 3 teeth pulled yesterday, she has been chewing on a cow hoof and a bully stick all afternoon!! What a trooper she is!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie, she is just adorable. What a lucky little girl to land you as a foster mom! I love her chocolate coloring. I keep saying chocolate is the next in the doggy color progression at my house.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, what a wonderful experience for you and Gigi... I like the G theme idea-- that would mean after Gigi, you would get to get 2 more. so you could be the 4 L's and the 4 G's. OMG that is 6 dogs!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, just to prepare all of you, and to say it out loud to myself, we most likely will not be keeping Gigi. As much as we are all in love with her, and she is such a good girl, and fitting in very well, GAbe & I agree that 3 is enough. 3 is hard enough, but 4 is just another car seat, another cost to board when going away (not that I have ever done that, yet), more poop clean up, more worry, and it is just too much. So My friend who gave her to me to foster, has a person who wants her, and if that doesnt work, I too have a possible home for her. So she will stay with us for a week or so, and I will miss her terribly and will probably cry my eyes out, but.... she will be in a better place where she can get one on one care, without having to share it with 3 others. HOpefully I will have her a few more days & get some more good pics.

Laurie


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh she's cute!!
And as a new owner of three, I can totally see where that's your limit


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

She is so adorable, Laurie!! What a face and those eyes...... too cute! I'm sure she's totally enjoying staying with you. I can understand deciding a 4th is a lot more work and money. It is! I think having a 3rd would be that, for us. It's a big leap. You are doing such a wonderful thing, Laurie, by giving her a home to recover in, one where she is safe and having fun. It's so great of you to help out like that!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Laurie, she is cute! Her face reminds me of my Scout. Maybe Scout is part Bolonka? LOL!

How did you come to have her as a foster? How big is she?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
Thanks for posting her pictures. I've seen this breed at Havanese events. Many Havanese breeders breed them because they are so much like the Havanese. I think they are a bit smaller and boxier. It's great you're getting the taste of fostering. It's a nice way to have a 4th dog without having a fourth dog! I think she is cute in a gremlin kind of way! LOL. Her face is so funny it's precious. 

I am first in line for gardening!
Linda


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, so Laurie you can come desgin gardens for my yard, Amy is going to teach me how to use my camera, Kara can come teach me how to keep my house clean and declutter my closets and storage....ah, if only it could happen!!!!

Cudo's to you, Laurie for fostering.....she is a cutie and would be so hard to part with, but I can understand not having four!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Laurie. You are such an :angel:

How is Candi, the breeder who had the fire? Is there anything we can do for her. God love her. What a hard thing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - this little Gigi is incredible. Today she got out of her crate, and went right to where my dogs are, she follows us around the lawn, when you put her in the crate she just sits there and wags her tail at you. What a doll!
Yes Linda, she looks like a little Gremlin, and she snorts like one too!! I think someone will be out this week to look at her. I dont know much about Candi except that she is just doing the best that she can right now. 

My friend from my vets office, obviously knows the crazy dog lady here, and she is friends with Candi. So that is how I came to this!!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

GiGi is darling and such a lucy girl. (GiGi was my nickname growing up!) Someone is going to get a wonderful companion and what a wonderful thing you are doing for her.
Do you think the three "L's" will react to her leaving?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ginny, yes sadly I think my guys will be sad when she is gone, and will look for her. As of today, she appears to be official "part of the pack" in my house, and no longer my third arm!! So I know they will wonder!! Its ok, this opens the door for me to do more, and now I know how good my three will be when I do foster other dogs!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, I love this thread. As sad as it will be for Gigi to go-- I totally understand 3 being a limit (I don't think we could manage even three) But it will be totally fun to see all the foster-furkids that come through your house. How Fun!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

How old is Gigi?

I hope the person who adopts her has other dogs, she's probably used to that .


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Judy A said:


> OK, so Laurie you can come desgin gardens for my yard, Amy is going to teach me how to use my camera, Kara can come teach me how to keep my house clean and declutter my closets and storage....ah, if only it could happen!!!!
> 
> Cudo's to you, Laurie for fostering.....she is a cutie and would be so hard to part with, but I can understand not having four!!


Judy you're a hoot.:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK, I am trying to upload a little utube that I took of Gigi. When she wants you to pet her and if you are ignoring her, she lays on her back and does what bunnies do to clean their faces. It is so cute!! She did it to DH this morning, and he could hardly resist her!!






I hope it works.

PS - I have been told that Gigi is 8 years old. She is a tough old bird!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oh my gosh----that is cute! I loved that video of her! Gigi is lucky to have you while she does....heck---I want you to foster me Laurie! Can I move in? I'd probably drive you nuts-ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Nah.. come on over. I will foster you anytime dear!!!!
She really is cute - and when I told GAbe today that Gigi's prospective parents cant come and meet her till next Friday he said "That is going to be a problem!!!" He is falling for her more and more each day. If I can just convince him that a 4th is no big deal!! We will see.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the video, Laurie!!

Scout also does that bunny-cleaning-move! He MUST be part Bolonka!! :biggrin1:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, Laurie that is so cute! Oreo does that move too, but when he sits... lol Too cute!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, she is adorable. Shelby does that too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie that is too funny! Kubrick likes to rub himself on the carpet too, it cracks me up!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOVE the video clip, Laurie! I call that the "Oreo move" since he was the first one I'd seen do that and I was totally smitten.  Sammy has been doing it, while lying down, for several months now and we totally fall in love with him even more each and every time he does it. I ask him "Are you cute?" every time, hoping that one day I can ask and he'll just lay down and do it. It is sooooo endearing! Ricky does it once in a while, but it's a regular thing with Sammy and I see Gigi has the same talent. Too cute!

Thanks for showing us, a little bit, what you get to see every day. She sure has big eyes!! lol

Here's a link on Russian Bolonkas: http://www.rarebreed.com/breeds/tb/tbolonka.html If you click on *BRIEF DESCRIPTION*, you will get a lovely surprise!!!!! Check it out!! :biggrin1: :whoo:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Laurie - that is the cutest video of Gigi - those eyes are just to die for. By the way with the expenses of having a fourth - think mainly in terms of vet care. You can get a pet sitter who won't charge you extra for the fourth one and it's so much cheaper than boarding them. I think your DH has already fallen for her and is just trying to find a way to harden his heart to her. But whatever your decision, I know you'll find her the perfect home.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Here's a link on Russian Bolonkas: http://www.rarebreed.com/breeds/tb/tbolonka.html If you click on *BRIEF DESCRIPTION*, you will get a lovely surprise!!!!! Check it out!! :biggrin1: :whoo:


Wow, she's famous!!:biggrin1:
Laurie I love the video, she is such a doll!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh what a cutie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie,

I think he needs to be convinced that four is the perfect number. It must be, otherwise why would I be doing it?? Am I actually doing it??? Am I nuts???

She's a cutie and good, and she fits in. What more could he want???


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, Laurie! Seeing Gigi with those captivating eyes on video is just too much...
I would be tooo weak!! I couldn't give her up!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the video- captures what a darling that she is in the photos! Great job Laurie!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am having such terrible emotional ups and downs with this. She is such a doll!! And I am falling very much in love with her, but on the same hand I am thinking 4 dogs!!!! I know Geri that you are doing it (were you drinking the same night I was when you made the decision???) I am just nervous about the prospect of vacation with 4, how you walk 4 - she really is just so easy 

Ahhhhh - I dont know what to do!! Hubby says no, but after a week with us, he will be 100% in love too - he already is 95% there. I guess I will see what happens. :brick:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Laurie..

I just showed Gigi to my DH and he said "Don't be getting any ideas!"... :suspicious:


You could use those couplers to walk four..:biggrin1:

Geri..are YOU getting three more??? :jaw:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie,
You know that Linda or I would be happy to take any of the dogs off your hands while you go on vacation. You could take turns on which ones would get to stay with their Aunt Karen each time you went on vacation. I promise I would take good care of your babies.

Did that work? Are you going to keep her?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well it would work for ME but I am not sure Scott would be too keen on it!! 

Or you could come house sit for me and bring Brady!!! Then you get away from hubby and get to have a big house to have a party!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Visitors are always welcome here. The DH gets no say on that!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Ditto the offer of puppy sitting!

I am hooked on it! Billy and Molly had such a good time while he's stayed with us...and so did my hub and I.

Mary will be picking Billy up in about an hour, and though I do get to see him everyday, it's been so great having two Havs all the time, that we're really 
going to miss his being here.

Fenced in yard, LOTS of HAV LOVE, YEARNING for multiples, and ready to help!

Gigi! Gigi! Gigi! Gigi! ound:

PS...Any chance of gettin' Gabe liquored up? THAT'S when you sigh real deep, and say...Oh, YOU KNOW!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My little Geeg as I call her, will be happy to know that she has her own cheering section!! I hope to make a decision by this weekend, but I am waiting for Hubby to make the first move!! Trying to be very strategic about it!! 

What kind offers for puppysitting but you guys are forgetting that one is great, two is even better, but when I bring 4!!!! That is a lot!! And way to much to impose!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

You can split them amoung us. They won't even notice since there are other havs for them to play with at our homes. No big deal. 

I am a big help aren't I?


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

An "imposition" is when they aren't invited...WE *WANT* TO DO IT!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my gosh. Is she ever cute!!! I don't know Laurie, I'd have a REALLY hard time giving her up unless you find the absolute perfect home. (Do your next door neighors like dogs? ) We haven't had a chance to foster yet but I know we will at some point. I really don't want to fail Fostering 101 because I really want to be able to help the dogs but if a dog like Gigi landed in my care, I think I'd be a goner.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You see - this is why I said once before that I could never foster - I would not want to give it back - and here I am trying to keep her .

And boy what a great group of "objective" people you are!!!ound:ound:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Laurie,

OK, so I'll play devil's advocate. (and please don't get mad at me ,everyone.)

Gigi is adorable and wonderful and you love her.

But if you keep her, there will be one less great foster home for a Hav or any other breed rescue.

If you let her go, she'll probably find a great home and your home would still be available to foster other furbabies in need.

And 4 IS a lot of dogs. 

Having said that, if you keep her, I'll applaud you!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Nan, you are exactly right, and that is one of the things that pulls on me!! She has become SO comfortable in our home just in the last 3 days it is as if she has always been there! But.... I could help other pups along the way. 
I think I will have to let hubby take the lead on this and see what he wants to do. It is killing me!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

And the worst part is I want to go buy her stuff, but dont want to do it until I know!~~


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

My first foster I placed with my friend up the street, I walk with my freind and my first foster dog every morning. That was a great placement for both of us!! Now, go out there and walk Gigi around the neighborhood on a leash and have your neighbors meet her, maybe one of them will fall in love with her?? That's how I've placed 2 fosters.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My problem is that the first family in line for her does not live here and is planning on moving to another state. So I would not get to see her. Time will tell what we decide to do.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie,

You are facing a really hard decision and that's exactly the reason my hubby never let me be part of the rescue before. We are here for you whatever you decide.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Laurie, You are so sweat. I know I couldn't foster because it would be too hard (fur babies or human babies). I do know Gigi melted a lot of hearts.


----------



## havalilly (Apr 23, 2008)

She is so so cute. And she looks so happy, with the rolling and wagging. Think about keeping her. Hec, my friend has 6 dogs and still fosters.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie,

I disagree with everyone else. It's an easy decision. Consider me an unbiased source ound: Keep her, you'll be sorry if you don't.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Laurie,

Gigi is a beauty! She looks very content and at peace. The world would be a better place if everyone is like you Laurie! You are indeed an angel! 

Hugs, Karen and Bailey


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Laurie,

She is just the sweetest, cutest little Russian Bolonka that I have ever seen!  Seriously, how could you say no? That video is just so precious!

Is there a specific reason why you feel like you couldn't still foster if you had 4 dogs? 

I'll be checking tomorrow to see if the "temporary" is gone!
Beverly


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurie, what a little sweetie you have there and what a wonderful thing that you are doing. I would not want to be you with the decision you have to make. You know I have 4 dogs.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

...the suspense is KILLING me!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It's killing me too - sorry guys no decision yet. Hubs just said no we are not keeping her, see if the neighbor wants her. So I told him that the other family 1st in line will take her to NC so we wont see her, so he seemed kinda sad about that. Will let you guys know, when I know!!! 
thanks for all the support!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

California Star said:


> Laurie,
> 
> Gigi is a beauty! She looks very content and at peace. *The world would be a better place if everyone is like you Laurie! You are indeed an angel! *
> 
> Hugs, Karen and Bailey


AMEN!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Can you tell us how this RB breed shows different tendencies from that of a hav??

ps; she is a sweetie!


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

I am a brand new member and owner of 1 short haired Hav and 1 short haired Bolonka. I have never met anyone else who has had a Bolonka. I have quickly scanned this thread and understand your dilemma. They are wonderful dogs. I was wondering if you could tell me how she came to you? I know of so few breeders in the US.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh you will have to tell us about the short haired's how did you come by them? Welcome to the forum!!! Please tell us your story and post some pictures!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If you read back in the thread, you will find that Gigi came to me as a foster as her MOm breeder from So. NJ, had a terrible house fire. She bred Havs and Bolonka's and lost 7 dogs. She is rehoming the bolonka's and that is how she came to me, thru a friend of the breeder. She really is just a sweetheart and os obedient!! I dont find a huge difference in the Havs vs the bolonkas, except she is a little calmer, but she is 8 yrs old and just spayed, and each day she gets more and more active. When my pups bark and run after something, she is right behind them. She greets you just like a Hav does as well. Still no word, we will see!!


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

How kind of you to foster her. I have clients who are looking to adopt a dog next month. They are located in Collegeville, PA. If you are still looking for the right forever home for her, they are wonderful people and might be worth talking to. I think my Bolonka's dad, Assis, is owned by the NJ breeder you are talking about. I LOVE my Bolonka. She is a dream dog. I have had experience with so many breeds, but there is certainly something special about her.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Laurie!!!!
I just read this thread and the other play date one that mentioned GiGi. I have a Bolonka and I thnk it might be related to Gigi. I have the one they called Brianna. She will be 4 in May. How old is Gigi? They are the most wonderful dogs. Almost human. Maggie understands everything I say. My dog came from Pat of Ahavapicaro, Candi's partner. They brought these dogs from Russia to introduce the breed to the US a few years ago. If you love dogs you should think about keeping this little doll. My Maggie is the most wonderful companion in the world. I pm'd you for more information when I read your other thread. I was wondering if it was the Candi that I heard about from my breeder. That is terrible that she lost her home. Did she give away all of her Bolonkas?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

just as a reference , here is the web site for the hav and bolonka breeds from Candi:

http://fairekamalot.homestead.com/

She's done so much for the both breed communities.


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Here are some pics of my SH Bolonka. The link below has many many more. She is a true delight to be around. I just adore her. She was a very sick pup, suffering from craniomandibular osteopathy, a bone growth disorder causing a locked jaw. You can see it in the middle pic below. We thought she might not recover, but she is now a very healthy 2-yr-old. She was very easily trained and is a love bug. She is a calm and sweet girl, although she can really get going when she's playing with her sister. I'll post more info about her soon. :biggrin1:

http://shorthairbolonkahavs.shutterfly.com?a=1


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Heather - your SH Hav is so cute! What a face! I would be interested to see the short haired Bolonka - I am only new learing about this breed, but so far I have heard nothing negative, and only [email protected]


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Laurie,
The pics above are of the Bolonka. I can't say enough about her. I tried to get a second SH Bolonka from my breeder in SC, but they are few and far between. One did pop up, but sadly it died at about 9 weeks. She was precious. I'll add her pic below. I would recommend the breed to anyone. I wish we had the opportunity to see more of them. We have yet to run into any. Seeing GiGi here is such a treat. BTW- what's the status today?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh how sweet she is. I am told that Gigi is 8 years old, so there is no potty training here, which is such a treat. She is the easiest dog I have ever seen!! Not demanding (except for cuddles) at all!! No info on status, DH is sick today so I am not going to approach the subject.


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Please keep us posted! I am working on getting some video of my girls. I'll post it as soon as I have it. 2 questions - Does GiGi make little gurgling sounds when she sleeps? Does she smile at you (like a human smile with no teeth?) I'm wondering if these cute little habits are common in Bolonkas.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

You should keep her Laurie. I highly recommend Bolonkas to anyone. Maggie functions on "auto pilot". Lola requires more attention. Gigi is probably happy in your home of 3 other Havs and will also funtion on "auto pilot" from the sound of her, she is exactly like my Maggie. I wonder if she is Maggie's mother's sister. Maggie's mom is Landushki TsaTsa and her father was Nicoli. Do you know what happened to them. It is sad that Candi is giving up her Bolonkas. The whole story is so so sad. I have been thinking about it all night. I feel so bad for her. She went through alot of work to bring that sweet little breed to America with Ahavapicaro.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

shorthairhavmom said:


> Please keep us posted! I am working on getting some video of my girls. I'll post it as soon as I have it. 2 questions - Does GiGi make little gurgling sounds when she sleeps? Does she smile at you (like a human smile with no teeth?) I'm wondering if these cute little habits are common in Bolonkas.


Maggie never smiles. In fact she never opens her mouth to pant. She just opens her eyes really wide to show emotion. She is all balck and the whites of her eyes show. It is really funny.


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

She looks so sweet. Stella is also very low maintenance. Looking at your Bolonka and Hav together is interesting. I am wondering how mine will compare to each other when Violet (SH Hav) is full grown.


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

I would be interested in more info about Candi's dogs as well. Stella's dad, Asiss was Candi's. I'm wondering if he was among the victims of the fire. Is Candi no longer breeding Bolonkas? I know that Patt at Ahavapicaro is currently breeding in SC, but I'm not sure how long she will be able to continue. Do you know of any other breeders???


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I wish I had more info for you guys, but I know nothing more than there was a major fire, 7 dogs lost, and she is rehoming her Bolonkas. Other than that, I know nothing. I guess you could go on her website and see who is related to who, but I can say that it appears if Gigi has had lots of little babies in her life, so they must be around somewhere!!! 
Yes, she does gurgle, snort and snore!!!! It is quite funny to hear such noises coming out of such a small little thing. And yes she does smile at you, and with her is so funny cause she has a few teeth missing, they were pulled when they spayed her last week. So she smiles like an old snaggletoothed guy!! Which of course makes her more endearing!! hubby is up sick in bed, so I just brought her up & she is sleeping with him now!! Hope it is some "bonding" time!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Laurie - I'm sorry to hear hubby is sick but you aren't playing fair by bringing Gigi up to him. That man is going to be so smitten. But I do have to give you credit for being one smart lady. LOL


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> hubby is up sick in bed, so I just brought her up & she is sleeping with him now!! Hope it is some "bonding" time!!


Laurie--:suspicious:

You ARE the sly one! ound:ound:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

..a woman has to do, what she has to do!!!ound: :wink: :evil: :boink:


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

shorthairhavmom said:


> I would be interested in more info about Candi's dogs as well. Stella's dad, Asiss was Candi's. I'm wondering if he was among the victims of the fire. Is Candi no longer breeding Bolonkas? I know that Patt at Ahavapicaro is currently breeding in SC, but I'm not sure how long she will be able to continue. Do you know of any other breeders???


I don't know if she is no longer breeding. That is a good question. I wonder that myself. I hope things work out for her and she is ok and will continue to have Bolonkas at some time in the future when things are ok. It is such tragic news.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't know much, but I can see if I can find out. I babysat for my breeder yesterday while she went to a dog show. Yes, she has 2 litters of puppies that I got to spend time with (3 weeks old and 6 1/2 weeks old).:focus: Anyway, she and her mother were chatting when they got home and said how good Candi looked and that she was at the show. Diane thought she had lost 5 havanese and 2 bolonkas in the fire. I don't know if she was showing or if she was just there. I am babysitting next week again, so I will try to ask her if she knows anymore.

Laurie, I too am impressed with how sneaky you are. Nice move putting her upstairs to take care of of your husband. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

If you get more info next week, please let us know. Thanks!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Laurie, Hope your hubby gets well quick and also that he is deeply bonding right now! 
GiGi is so precious!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi all, just spend 7 straight hours outside, with all the pups, and Gigi right there in the mix. My gosh she is just the greatest, but hubby is still saying no. Any know who I can hire for "a job"!!! My DH is one of those straight arrow guys, who never goes back on his word, and when he originally said no, but I can foster, he is sticking with it!! It is frustrating cause he often decides with his head, not his heart - which I do all the time!!!!

My understanding is that Candi is ONLY taking back Havs, and rehoming all her remaining Bolankas. I am so glad to hear that some saw Candi and she looked and appeared ok. My heart just breaks for her!! What she has been thru has got to be something that I never ever want to experience!! 

I am going try and get some more pictures tomorrow, I need something to remember her!! Cause although I cannot understand his decision on this, I have to respect it. Oh well, maybe things will change when he feels better. 
Thanks for letting us know how Candi is doing Karen!!
Laurie

ps: Cher was rehomed and is doing very well in her few forever home. She is with a friend of a friend so I will get to see her at some point!!!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Too bad, but understandable. 4 is a handful. I wish I could handle 3, but I know my limits. That is so nice that you are opening your home to her for the short run anyway. I am glad you get to experience what a Bolonka is like.
As you will soon see they are just wonderful little creatures to have around very much as enjoyable as the Havanese that we all love.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is such a TRUE statement. In a million years, I never thought that there would be a dog breed out there that comes close to the Havanese, but I gotta tell you she is terrific!! I have not heard from her last foster parent (who is the one determining placement) for two days, so I know that she is comfortable with where she is right now. So, I dont have to say "no" until she actually calls me .....maybe she can win his head & heart by that time!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*Bad news/Good news*

    Hi all, well the decision has been made. This beautiful little girl will be going on Friday to her new forever home!! I am sure that she is very welcome and they are very excited to have her come home.

So I wll have this girl for one more week. This was such a great exerience and I know that although I fell in love, I happen to fall in love with any animal that comes to my house (watch out you playdate guests- I might keep your Havs!! hehe)

I am very very sad, but it is the right thing and I get the impression, from only one email, that this new family really really want her!!!!

Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Laurie you are an angel for opening your heart and home to this little girl. I think we all will be sad to see her go.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie, I am just catching up on this thread...You have a heart of GOLD! I am so happy that she has found a family that will love her! And I'm sorry your husband is being a stickler, I can relate. lol

She's so very cute.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I will say that he is really NOT being that bad about it, I just know and can feel that if I said 'this is what I want & what I am getting, that she would be here - with that being said, I also made the final decision based on an email from her forever home, and knew that she would be so loved there. 
And.. Lily has been very aloof and with Gigi demanding so much lap time, my guys just have not been as lovey dovey with me and I miss it!! 
I am so proud of them that they have done so well, and respect the need for Gigi to be loved without pushing her out of the way. 
All in all, this has been a wonderful experience!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, Laurie. I was hoping to meet GiGi in a couple of weeks. Maybe they will join us for the playdate.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie that is great. Maybe he realizes how great your heart is and knows 4 is the limit so he wants to keep the home open to fostering in the future? Well I hope you guys have a great week together and keep us posted. Especially for hugs on Friday!

Amanda


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Laurie-
I know it will be hard for you to see her go, but at least you can be comforted in knowing she will be very loved. You have done such a wonderful thing for her, accepting her with an open heart, as one of your own.
Now Gigi will always be a part of your extended family, wherever she goes:grouphug:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Wonderful to read Gigi has found a forever home. Will she have to travel far? (not being nosy just wondering).

Well then, that means another fostering spot has opened at the home of Laurief

xxoxo to Gigi


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Laurie,
GiGi is a lucky girl to have had her time with you. What a wonderful gift you are sharing with her new family. Kudos!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is the only way I will get thru this week, knowing she is going to a wonderful family, and that it can open us up for another foster at time time. I am going to invite them to come to the playdate, and hope that they are able to come. This family has a Bolonka from Candi already and she is someone related to Gigi!! So all in all, Gigi is going "home"

:amen:I want to extend my thanks to all of you for all your support in this, and especially to ALL of you to pmed me and offered homes. I am sorry that I could not have her cloned to send to you all!!! It was very kind of you to open your hearts and offer to take her in. You are all angels!!:angel:


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I am so glad she found a home. I am sure you will miss her but you provided her with a happy loving place for the short run. I hope she is close by so you can see her from time to time. I wish that I could be around for the play date I would have loved to see GiGi in person. Good luck Friday.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Laurie,
I am sure your heart aches, but it sounds like a win win for everyone. It is great to hear that Gigi will go to a wonderful family. And you can open your wonderful home up to more dogs in need in the future. I really hope they can make it to the playdate. I would love to meet her.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, I'm sorry to see Gigi go, but I do think that this is best for all involved, including Gigi who gets to go to a loving home for her! You really are the greatest for fostering her and now that you've done it once, you will probably be able to do it again and help many other dogs in need. :hug:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Laurie,

I know a woman and her husband who, throughout their 45 year marriage, had fostered 40 children, some severely handicapped.

Although always sadly sorry to see them leave (they did adopt 6 in addition to having their own three biological kids!), she always said that when her heart broke at their absence, that meant a piece of it had gone with them...and that was good.

Gigi will take a piece of yours, and Gabe's (who I think is a real good guy for being so receptive to helping!) hearts with her...THAT'S a good thing...because she's leaving part of her heart with you!

Gigi can be counted among your life angels!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> Gigi will take a piece of yours, and Gabe's (who I think is a real good guy for being so receptive to helping!) hearts with her...THAT'S a good thing...because she's leaving part of her heart with you!
> 
> Gigi can be counted among your life angels!


So beautifully said, Maureen! Laurie, my heart goes out to you, I know I would have already become so attached to this darling little angel dog. I'm so happy she is going to a good home, with "family" already waiting for her...that's just wonderful. A happy ending for this precious little spirit. I know you have gained special favor with your generosity! I wish I could remember where in the bible, but there is a verse that says something to the effect of "Blessed is the man who is good to his animals" I'm sure it applies to women too!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Laurie,

Glad to hear that Gigi will go to a loving home with another little Bolonka.

It was wonderful of you to foster her and by doing so, we learned about that lovely breed. Hope we get follow-up on Gigi with her new family.

I know it's sad for you and that you will miss Gigi very much, but no doubt, very soon you'll have another little one who needs you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, you really are an angel!!! we will all miss little Gigi. but it sounds like a great situation for her. And I am so proud of your 3 L's what a nice pack they are to have made her feel at home. Hugs!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie,

As I've said in the past, I'm not a good giver upper and don't know if I could have been as unselfish as you have in this case, but it does sound like a perfect forever after for Gigi. I'll keep her in my prayers that she fits in there as much as she did with you. And I will no doubt shed a tear with you when she moves on. You will no doubt be that special angel for many other temporarily displaced furbabies as time goes by.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Laurie
Would it be possible for them to join the forum even though they don't have a havanese. That way we could keep up on Gigi info. I would love to hear more about their Bolonkas.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I certainly understand the mixed emotions...good and bad news. At least you can take comfort in the fact that she's going to a loving home. She looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Laurie..

I'm sad for you, but so happy for Gigi finding a forever home...


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Laurie, what a bittersweet day. But what a lovely story with such a happy outcome.

Men are from Mars and women from Venus, right? I do think God knew what he was doing when he made us to complement each other. Even if sometimes my DH's non-emotional decisions frustrate me, many times he is right, darn it all, lol.

You are an angel! :hug:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Laurie - sad news for you, wonderful news for Gigi. Sounds like a perfect home. And I have to say I'm so impressed with everyone's heartfelt words for you. Such perfect sentiments - so lovely everyone!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

JanB said:


> my DH's non-emotional decisions frustrate me, many times he is right, darn it all, lol.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Never, NEVER put that in WRITING!!!!!
> ...


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Laurie, you are such a wonderful person for taking in Gigi and then giving her the gift of a forever home, even though it breaks your heart to see her go. There are going to be so many more pups out there who will need you along the way. :grouphug: Hugs to you & sweet little Gigi from Amy & me!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Moko said:


> JanB said:
> 
> 
> > my DH's non-emotional decisions frustrate me, many times he is right, darn it all, lol.
> ...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Even if sometimes my DH's non-emotional decisions frustrate me, *many times he is right*, darn it all, lol.


Jan? Is this Jan B? Or an imposter? ound: kidding!

Laurie, when is Gigi leaving? Its great to hear the experience has been wonderful. Gigi sounds like a true gem and I hope they can attend playdates and stay in touch with you!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for your kind words, I really did nothing but help out a little pup!! She has wiggled her way in to all of our hearts, but the more I learn about her placement, the more I know it is the right thing. This family already knew Gigi for a long time. Their first Bolonka is from Candi & they always wanted Gigi. God does move in mysterious ways, and now the dog that she has always loved, and talked with Candi about is coming to live with them. I know that Gigi will be very well loved!! 
Although she is VERY WELL Loved here too!!

Kara, we must have posted at the same time. Gigi will be with me till Friday. I still need to get her to the vets for suture removal and shots. Sadly the family is moving to NC(I believe) so I wont be able to see her, but the promised to send pictures.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Laurie, I know how happy you must be to know she is going where she is already so loved. 

Molly, Kara, ound:ound: It must have been the wine we had at dinner talking last night....LOL!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Laurie,

You're positive experience just means that you will have an open spot for another little fur baby that might really need you someday. You have a heart of gold.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I knew you'd have a hard time giving up Gigi...sorry the time had to come. You have a few more days to enjoy her. Sounds like she's gong to a great home though!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sissygirl said:


> Laurie,
> 
> You're positive experience just means that you will have an open spot for another little fur baby that might really need you someday. You have a heart of gold.


marie..

I was thinking the same thing, as maybe Laurie wouldn't be able to foster if she had four dogs. This way, Laurie, you can be open for more joyful encounters! :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> This family already knew Gigi for a long time. Their first Bolonka is from Candi & they always wanted Gigi. God does move in mysterious ways, and now the dog that she has always loved, and talked with Candi about is coming to live with them.


This must feel like a miracle to this family. :angel: God does move in mysterious ways. This is most definately a happy ending.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie, you did a wonderful thing fostering Gigi. I'm sure she'll have a terrific forever home and you'll be available to help another dog along it's journey to a loving home again.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aw, Laurie, it is bittersweet, isn't it? I haven't been able to post in the past few days, but I see Gigi will be going to her forever home soon. She is such a darling! I think what really helps is knowing that they already have a Bolonka, know Gigi's breeder and WANT her to live with them. I'm sure she will fit in very nicely and be loved. It is so reassuring.

I saw the breeder's site and phone number and seriously thought about calling to see if she has more Bolonkas to place, but ...... the reality is that it's not likely we'll have 3 dogs. Certainly not for some time.  sigh..... 

You did, and are still doing, an amazing job, Laurie! What a sweetheart you are! ((((hugs)))) The help you are offering, is invaluable and though it's a challenge not to fall too deeply in love with these foster dogs, you still keep going. I think you're an angel!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well tomorrow is "D" day. Gigi will be going to her new forever home around 10:30 am. Her new mom is so so excited about her coming and they are so in love with here already, which makes it so much easier for me. Yes,,,, I will cry,,, but I also know that she will be very happy where she is going. I thought I would post a few more pictures of her from this week.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie,
I was just thinking about you and Gigi. I am sad to hear that she will be leaving tomorrow, but it does sound like she will have a wonderful home. I know you will miss her, but you will just have to help out more in the future in honor of her.

Cute pics!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww. Good Luck Gigi in your forever home. Hugs Laurie. Your 3 L's will be a great comfort to you tomorrow.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Hugs from me and puppy kisses from Toby.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Laurie,

I know this will be hard for you but I'm so happy she'll get to live out her life with people who already love her. My thoughts are with you and her.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

She seems so sweet, and her expressions crack me up! I am glad she has a wonderful forever home to go to. You did the best thing you could do for anyone, love them when they needed it the most. Hats off to you!


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Laurie,
These pics are such a treat for me!! What a sweetheart. Her dainty face really reminds me of my Stella. Thank you for sharing them!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, I am excited for Gigi to start her first day in her forever home! You are more than allowed to cry, but I'm sure that some of them will be tears of joy for all the good you've done for this dog! :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie, I'd be crying right along with you but just think of the wonderful thing you've done for her. You've helped her on her way to a wonderful new adventure with people who are so excited to get her. What could be better than that? She'll carry a piece of your heart with her. She knows you love her.

Oh, and she is just so cute!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug: Laurie:hug:
It was wonderful what you did for Gigi....and I'm happy she has a forever home that you are happy with. Take lots of pictures of her and start a scrapbook! You could even clip a little brown curl of her hair for your scrapbook page. That would be a nice way to remember her!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Laurie,
What a wonderful thing you did for little Gigi, and don't think for a moment that she's not aware of it! Dogs know who their angels are :angel:

Thank you so much for sharing her with us. We can't wait for your next foster to find you!

Beverly


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thinking of you this morning Laurie and sending over big :hug:. 
Give Gigi some extra love from me and the boys, we are sending her well wishes in her new forever home.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Best Wishes, Gigi....Lauri you gave her a great home and I'm sure she will miss you as you will her, but how lucky she is to find another mommy to love her!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Laurie you were such an angel for Gigi. Because of you she'll adapt quickly to her new forever home...and you'll have a space for another foster. This is truly a dream come true for her - thank you for opening your heart to her. She'll always have your love to dream of in her puppy naps. Or dog naps depending on her mood. Hugs to you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Best Wishes Gigi!!! Hugs for you Laurie!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck today, Laurie!

Julie sugg'd :*"Take lots of pictures of her and start a scrapbook! You could even clip a little brown curl of her hair for your scrapbook page. That would be a nice way to remember her!"*

I think that's a super idea, Julie!! Laurie, you could make a whole album on the foster dogs you'll have. It would be a little bittersweet, but a nice reminder of what dogs came and shared your home with you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Gigi has gone off to her new forever home!!! It was sad, but so nice to see how much her new Mommy loved her, and how comfortable Gigi was in her arms. So I send my 3 out to potty, and then call them in so I can go back to work, and Lily refuses to come in, as she is out there looking for Gigi!! It was sad but cute at the same time!!! 

What a great experience this was, and if anyone ever questions whether to do it or not, I suggest, go ahead. I sent her with a homemade blanket, and some food, and kisses!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Laurie you rock!:rockon:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie,

What a wonderful mommy you were to Gigi. It is bitter-sweet, but on the bright side, you will get another foster baby that will need your love and kindness and care.


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Laurie,
I'm so happy it went well yesterday!!! 

Heather


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie,

You're a brave soul. I'm not sure I could have done it . . . at least not that well.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It really went easier than I thought. I was sad but Gigi jumped right into her new Moms home and sat with her for an hour, so I knew she would be ok. Have gotten a few emails from her asking about specific behaviors that Gigi has, but all in all she said that she is doing great!!
Heather - I did give her your email.

Geri - I love the new Avatar!!!


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks, Laurie!!!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I am so glad it went well for you and GiGi. I loved the pictures. I am glad she is happy in her new home.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, my hope is that this chapter is over, but I did tell her new Mommy that if things dont work out with them or their other dog, that Gigi goes nowhere but back to me!!! At least she would be in a place she knows she is loved and is very used to - and Yes - all of you out there who pmed me, she has a line waiting for her! You guys are the best! 

I actually think that her Mom might bring her to the playdate on SAt. I hope so!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Laurie..are you planning on fostering more?


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Laurief said:


> This family already knew Gigi for a long time. Their first Bolonka is from Candi & they always wanted Gigi. God does move in mysterious ways, and now the dog that she has always loved, and talked with Candi about is coming to live with them. /QUOTE]
> 
> Yes. You are right. And some little angels on earth help out. :angel:
> I know you will miss her but she is where she was meant to be.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, I do hope to foster some more, it was such a great experience for me, and I think my dogs as well!! We are crazy busy with graduation, parties, vacation and college, so I dont think I would do anything until the fall,. but if a Gigi needs help, you all know, I wont be able to say NO! So... the answer is YES, I would like to do it again!!! 

If all fosters could be a great as Gigi - I would take one in every week!!!


----------

